# HUGE 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll CATCH



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Madeira Beach, Florida, is rich in folklore. Stories of the southern states uniting with the Seminole tribes, to the buried treasure days of John Levique are part of the rich history of John's Pass. John's Pass was created by, "the granddaddy of hurricanes" on September 27, 1848. John Levique made the first passage through the newly created Pass, hence the name John's Pass.*
The legacy continues... In 1976 Captain Wilson Hubbard moved his deep sea fishing from Pass-a-Grille

to John's Pass. In 1980 he convinced the city to permit the building of the John's Pass Boardwalk:

Hubbard's Marina occupies one end of the boardwalk, and Don's Dock the other. Both have always been family owned and operated. Don's Dock was founded in 1947 by owner/operator Mr. Donald Beggs, Sr. Today this Madeira Beach landmark offers a complete, 'fuel dock' plus a fresh seafood market:

John's Pass, Florida, so much to see and do. And, never to be forgotten, is some of the best fishing in the world. There is a reason why Florida is known as the Fishing Capital of the World. Join us as we see, first hand, what our great state has to offer.
The Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. Let's go!
*
Speaking of tradition, 'The great line toss' has become part of our let's go fishing tradition. Will, first mate on the Florida for over a decade, will 'attempt' the almost impossible task of hitting the pole, first time, from a moving boat. The skill level demanded is off the chart. Can he hit it? Only one way to find out... Watch 4 minutes, 9 seconds, into the video at the end of this report.*

After a special Tammy dinner, and a few hours rest, let the fights begin:










Will and Captain Joey can't believe their eyes:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Early Saturday morning, it's Tammy Time. Tammy, that Tam Slam is simply the best:

Saturday, the fights are on-going:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sundown, the Mangrove Snapper are absolutely on fire.

One last tuna before it's Tammy time:


Tammy, you out-did yourself this time. The best home made chili served with Southern cornbread is what 'legends' are made of:

We are absolutely fished-out tired. Our bunks are heaven on earth:

Wow! Talk about a quick night. Sunday morning, already!
The birds escort us home:

Back at the dock:


Mr. Barney Gayden comes to us all the way from England. What an honor having this English gentleman with us:



Talk about a BIG boy! that African Pompano hit the scales @ 26.5 pounds:

In the money jackpot time. big Al's snapper weighed 6.5 pounds. Mr. Lance Howard's grouper hit the scales at 13 pounds. Lance, now living in Florida, was born in Alabama. No fishing for Lance next weekend. He will be watching the Tide destroy Auburn:
*
Today we have two mystery fish. The first one is easy; the second much harder:


Catch the on the water, action, video of our trip:






What an honor sharing a 'HUGE Florida Fisherman ll CATCH' with you. A special thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard, and Mr. John Martin, for helping with this report.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch 

My guess is Creole fish and a small rainbow runner


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Your guess is 100% correct.


----------

